# Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain



## Sunlit Omega (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm honestly surprised to not see a thread about this yet.

What can I say but, WOW. This is really one of the best playing games that I've ever had the chance to play. I won't talk much about the story as to not spoil anything for anyone but, as usual it is well done too. It's weird to be playing a Metal Gear Solid game that doesn't have 5 hours worth of cut scenes but, the change feels natural for this entry. 37 hours in and I'm only at 29% completion.


----------



## Pav (Sep 7, 2015)

You're moving much faster than I am, I've put in somewhere between 25-30 hours and my completion is at 13%. Honestly I hope it never ends. The gameplay is immaculate and I could spend hours just sorting through the details of mother base. And then it hits me that there's still portions of the game I haven't touched at all yet, since I haven't gotten to FOBs yet and MGO still has yet to come online. But until then, I am in love. Best game I've played in years, hands down.


----------



## katsumura78 (Sep 7, 2015)

I agree with both of you guys. I haven't played a game this good in a long time. Splinter Cell Blacklist was up there but this is better. I haven't played as much (stupid jobs haha) but will this weekend for sure!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Sep 7, 2015)

Been wanting to pick it up so bad, just strapped for cash at the moment, so I've been playing Ground Zeroes a lot  Seriously can't wait to play it. A little bummed David Hayter isn't the voice of Big Boss anymore but still, that isn't going to detract from my enjoyment.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm a newcomer to the MGS franchise and I have a few questions about the game. I know jumping in with this one without a back story might seem convoluted, but thats nothing a few youtube videos cant fix for me. Anyway, my questions:

1. I'm all about open worlds. Is this game 100% do whatever you want?

2. How heavy are the traditional RPG elements? Like, are there weapons to choose from, different playstyles, and different builds?


----------



## mongey (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm really enjoying it . I am slowly learning to fight my instincts to take it slow and careful 

think I'm at 7% or something. so a long way to go


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 8, 2015)

THIS GAME IS SO GOOD


----------



## Nick (Sep 8, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I'm a newcomer to the MGS franchise and I have a few questions about the game. I know jumping in with this one without a back story might seem convoluted, but thats nothing a few youtube videos cant fix for me. Anyway, my questions:
> 
> 1. I'm all about open worlds. Is this game 100% do whatever you want?
> 
> 2. How heavy are the traditional RPG elements? Like, are there weapons to choose from, different playstyles, and different builds?



no its not really like that.

You are dropped into mission areas that are kind of open world. You need to do research to get better gear which means creating a team of guys (that you essentially kidnap!) that are good at weapons research and then putting them to work building you gear. The better the team the better the gear you can build, the better the base you can have etc.

Also its not really do whatever you want. You need to complete missions to get through the story but if you dont do the missions and side objectives there isnt a lot else to do.

I wouldn't let any of this put you off. Its an awesome game and there is a lot of freedom in how you do the missions. The stealth side of it is really good as well.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 8, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> 1. I'm all about open worlds. Is this game 100% do whatever you want?



You can do whatever you want but the AI's will take the necessary precautions should you attack them again and again in the same style. 

Examples:

Shooting enemies in the head repeatedly will have the AI eventually wear bullet proof helmets to protect themselves better against you. 

Attacking only at night repeatedly will make the AI wear night vision goggles so they can see you better.

The enemy AI will eventually learn your style/pattern of playing and will adapt accordingly. Like all Metal Gear Solid games, you want to be stealthy. Enemy AI's will have a hard time adapting to your style if they didn't even know you were there.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> You can do whatever you want but the AI's will take the necessary precautions should you attack them again and again in the same style.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...



This is really cool to hear. I got tired of games like farcry where you could just pick them apart at a distance and difficulty never changed. It just got repetitive. Hearing that they alter their tactics depending on how you go about everything is just spiffy. Kind of forces you into altering how you go about stuff.

I really need to pick this game up. It looks so cool.


----------



## Pav (Sep 8, 2015)

Enemies adapt frighteningly well. For a while I had really taken to smoke grenades for laying down cover in open areas. After two missions of that, all of my enemies started showing up in gas masks so they could run right through the smoke without being fazed. 

Oh, and I'm totally jealous of the PC version right now. I'd loooove to be able to upload any audio file I want to use as my chopper music.


----------



## Nick (Sep 9, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> You can do whatever you want but the AI's will take the necessary precautions should you attack them again and again in the same style.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...



or if you kidnap or kill all of them 

the slow motion thing when you get spotted can make for some epic room entries. I burst in on 3 guys last night and headshotted all three with the Adamska. Felt like a boss after it (pun intended)


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 9, 2015)

Nick said:


> ... or kill all of them



Definately. I am going to cause extreme collateral damage "after" I play the game stealthy. I would like to replay the game as a sniper and just snipe enemies. If enemies start showing up in body armor, I'm gonna ask the R&D team to make me a lightweight .50 rifle. If they can't, I'm gonna Fulton them into space.


----------



## Repner (Sep 9, 2015)

Just did the Quiet battle. I always loved the fight against The End in MGS3, so this was a lot of fun.


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 9, 2015)

How good is D Dawg!?


----------



## Pav (Sep 9, 2015)

Holy .... you can customize weapons in this game.


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2015)

the day I get a suppressed sniper rifle is going to be a very bad time for the guards i need to 'avoid'.


----------



## Repner (Sep 11, 2015)

The stuff in this video is too cool not to share


----------



## QuantumCybin (Sep 14, 2015)

Finally got the game a few days ago. Absolutely floored by it. So good. Something I feel like should be mentioned more often is how amazingly optimized the game is for PC. I have older hardware in my laptop (nvidia gtx 580m with 2 gigs of video memory, 16 gigs of ram, an i7 with a 2.4ghz clock speed) and this game runs buttery smooth at around 40fps. I can't get anything stable like that in The Witcher 3, for example.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 14, 2015)

I used to be autistically obsessed with Metal Gear(I had fan fiction at one point iirc), but haven't followed this or Ground Zero at all. How does this one compare to MGS4? It looks way better tbh.


----------



## Repner (Sep 15, 2015)

Don Vito said:


> I used to be autistically obsessed with Metal Gear(I had fan fiction at one point iirc), but haven't followed this or Ground Zero at all. How does this one compare to MGS4? It looks way better tbh.



It's easily the most "different" MGS of them all. I liked MGS4, but it was also my personal least favourite of the series. If you played Peace Walker, it builds upon the base development system and army building of that game, and makes the stealth much more realistic. People don't just forget you were there minutes after they've lost sight of you.

I'm having so much fun with this one. It's definitely worth it.


----------



## Nick (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah the stealth is awesome. i always found stealth in mgs to be boring as it was quite difficult to engage enemies and remain off the radar. In this game you can attack them in broad daylight and as long as you kill or KO all of the ones that have seen you no one else knows a thing.

I managed to walk into a bunker that had 5 guys in it last night all within 20 feet of each other. headshotted two of them grabbed a hostage and ran off with him before the other 3 guys even noticed I had been there. Its stuff like this that really holds my interest in this game.


----------



## Repner (Sep 15, 2015)

...right...so just now I got in the helicopter to go back to mother base, only to get an urgent message from Ocelot to get back to mother base immediately. I got there expecting a major cutscene, and sure enough, I heard a gunshot, which made Big Boss nervous, followed by fireworks, and the crew coming out singing happy birthday and giving Boss a cake. 

This game celebrates your birthday


----------



## philkilla (Sep 17, 2015)

Already sunk 50 hours in....37% complete

This game is just beyond freaking amazing.


----------



## Pav (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm at 95 hours (!) and 43% and the game is STILL introducing brand new systems and options to me. I feel like even completing the main story would just be the tip of the iceberg of how deep the customization goes.

Has anyone else hit the mysterious mother base infection yet? I haven't felt so thoroughly trolled by a developer since the release of the first Destiny DLC. Touche, Hideo.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm at about 35% and so far this has been one of the best games I've ever played. I'd recommend it to everyone.


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm at about 25%, been doing mainly side quests and building up supplies/fulton-ing soldiers to my base. Currently it's feeling kinda easy.
Quiet seems to go chill at a different area of the map until a firefight breaks out.
Having withdrawal as I'm on vacation right now. LOL


----------



## Pav (Sep 19, 2015)

^ Don't worry, it will get plenty tough later on. I thought I was totally overpowered throughout the entire game based on my income and MB staff. Now that I've finished the main story and I'm onto "chapter 2" the missions feel insanely difficult. Which is perfect considering the kind of OP gear you can develope toward the end. That Hand of Jehuty...


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow, I've been busy just doing side missions and hoarding up my money and resources. The game/story doesn't even really begin until mission 16. Lovin it! There's soo much to do and the game is super polished, haven't run into any bugs. 

Makes me shake me head even more that Konami is pretty much just going into Pachinko machines and killing off their AAA games/franchises. 

Got Quiet's companion lvl up to 100 and she is getting quite frisky on the helicopter rides. hehehe


----------



## Pav (Sep 27, 2015)

If you have max bond level, head back to mother base with her when It's raining. It should play a semi-secret cutscene.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 27, 2015)

I've beaten Chapter 2 and a couple of the harder missions, now. Excellent game, might be my favourite MGS game. I'm at 59% and 113 hours, and have a bunch of mission objectives to go back and get. I think around 80% on Side Ops. Quiet is a godsend and I will never remove the Butterfly emblem. She might be my favourite character in MGS.


----------



## Volsung (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm at 62% at about 110 hours and I still dig it. I am bummed out that I didn't find out about the whole butterfly emblem before it was too late.


Spoiler



Its really depressing knowing Quiet is gone for good.





Spoiler



Another thing I find depressing is the fact that the Konami of my childhood has been replaced by a bunch of grade A c*cksuckers. I know the budget was extremely large and Kojima's vision was too vast & good to be true, but the cut mission 51 and (alleged) third chapter is an atrocity. I'm glad someone was nice enough to upload the video of the 30% finished mission 51. If there was *one* story that shouldn't have ended in cliffhanger fashion, it was the goddamn story about young Liquid f*cking Snake. 

I found the reveal of the phantom Big Boss interesting. When added to the rest of the story I think it actually fits pretty well. It really explains why BB wasn't very talkative/jovial as it wasn't him in the first place. It makes the dialog from the real BB all the more special since his quick witted personality was still there. 

The whole 'you fans are Big Boss' from Hideo-san is a nice sentiment, but I personally choose not to put myself in Big Boss' boots like he intended. The phantom is his own character and perfectly fine without my input, but thanks anyway Mr. Kojima. 

I'd love it if there was some kind of dlc in the works with the real BB rescuing Sniper Wolf, Grey Fox & Naomi Hunter (maybe that was going to be the alleged third chapter) but I guess we'll have to enjoy the amount of greatness we did get. I know its unfinished but its still the greatest thing out right now.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 28, 2015)

Spoiler



I would kill for some Third Chapter DLC. I'd even do mission 45 for a third chapter. But, Kojima has left Konami, so I won't be purchasing any DLC that isn't confirmed to be his work. 

As for the Liquid ending. I don't mind it not being there except for the fact that there's a kid out there with Sahelanthropus and we're just supposed to believe he turns up again in MGS trying to steal a, possibly inferior (certainly less intimidating), REX instead?


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 28, 2015)

So you lose Quiet at a certain point if you don't equip the butterfly emblem? Also how can I read the green spoiler tags on here, lol never learned that.

I love Quiet, I don't wanna lose her


----------



## Pav (Sep 28, 2015)

You lose Quiet no matter what toward the end. Equipping the butterfly emblem just prevents you from having access to the missions that lead to her leaving, thus keeping you from playing all of the game's missions. 

I like Quiet but I don't find her as useful as D-Dog, who I tend to play every mission with anymore.


----------



## rifftrauma (Sep 28, 2015)

Hit 100% yesterday, game is pretty amazing, tons of fan service and depth. If you're on the fence or an old fan pick it up.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 28, 2015)

Alright, I got this game. I'll say its pretty fun. Having never touched a single Metal Gear game before makes things slightly confusing though. Here I am expecting a nice tactical shooter, then BAM: FLAMING FIRE DUDE, FLOATY GINGER GOGGLES MAN, ZOMBIES OR SOME SH!T, CHARACTER CREATION THAT DOESNT MATTER, MEN'S ASSES.


----------



## Repner (Sep 29, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Alright, I got this game. I'll say its pretty fun. Having never touched a single Metal Gear game before makes things slightly confusing though. Here I am expecting a nice tactical shooter, then BAM: FLAMING FIRE DUDE, FLOATY GINGER GOGGLES MAN, ZOMBIES OR SOME SH!T, CHARACTER CREATION THAT DOESNT MATTER, MEN'S ASSES.



Yeah the lore has become complex at this point. If you're interested in getting into the series from the beginning, and you own a PS3, the Legacy Collection has every canon game from the first MG up to Peace Walker, with the exception of Portable Ops, which wasn't made by Kojima.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 29, 2015)

Repner said:


> Yeah the lore has become complex at this point. If you're interested in getting into the series from the beginning, and you own a PS3, the Legacy Collection has every canon game from the first MG up to Peace Walker, with the exception of Portable Ops, which wasn't made by Kojima.



If its not on PC it might as well not exist.

But seriously, why do they make you make a character that they just dont use?


----------



## rifftrauma (Sep 29, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> If its not on PC it might as well not exist.
> 
> But seriously, why do they make you make a character that they just dont use?




You'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 29, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> If its not on PC it might as well not exist.
> 
> But seriously, why do they make you make a character that they just dont use?



It's partly to mess with you and mostly for MGO later. You can change your avatar later on, too.


----------



## Pav (Sep 29, 2015)

I believe the avatar will be your online character when MGO finally comes out. Maybe you use it for FOB infiltrations too? I haven't even tried to invade anyone yet. I'm too nervous that they'll retaliate and I'll lose some of my preciously scarce fuel resources.

Also, the man on fire and the floating kid with the gas mask are characters that tie in with the canon.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 29, 2015)

13 hours in two days.

I guess I'm enjoying myself a little bit.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 1, 2015)

Got hooked playing most the afternoon yesterday, ran into the Skulls a few times in boss fights, and had to deal with a certain event that happens on mother base.

I also learned about and had to do the little easter egg cutscene where you keep Snake out in the field fighting for a few days, he gets ripe and flies will appear around your head. If you have Quiet's lvl at 100 you are treated to a special cutscene.  

Think I'm at 46% now. Lovin this game, it's soo polished and there's a ton to do.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 1, 2015)

mikernaut said:


> Got hooked playing most the afternoon yesterday, ran into the Skulls a few times in boss fights, and had to deal with a certain event that happens on mother base.
> 
> I also learned about and had to do the little easter egg cutscene where you keep Snake out in the field fighting for a few days, he gets ripe and flies will appear around your head. If you have Quiet's lvl at 100 you are treated to a special cutscene.
> 
> Think I'm at 46% now. Lovin this game, it's soo polished and there's a ton to do.



I love how the camera just zooms in on her chest and ass a bunch. They developers knew what they were doing 

I just got her as a buddy. Out of all of them I prefer D-Dog. The ability to sniff out enemies is invaluable.


----------



## Repner (Oct 2, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I love how the camera just zooms in on her chest and ass a bunch. They developers knew what they were doing
> 
> I just got her as a buddy. Out of all of them I prefer D-Dog. The ability to sniff out enemies is invaluable.



That was my go to for a while, but I love that you can send Quiet to scout a site in advance, and she'll just walk around marking everyone she comes across until you get there. She doesn't take her sniping post until you arrive. Very handy when you show up and already know where the target is.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 2, 2015)

Repner said:


> That was my go to for a while, but I love that you can send Quiet to scout a site in advance, and she'll just walk around marking everyone she comes across until you get there. She doesn't take her sniping post until you arrive. Very handy when you show up and already know where the target is.



I'm not a very stealthy player. I mean, I am, but I choose lethality almost every time. I just like killing everyone then casually collecting everything in a base. Quiet is good for that because we'll both have silenced snipers and decimate everyone without being detected.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 2, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I'm not a very stealthy player. I mean, I am, but I choose lethality almost every time. I just like killing everyone then casually collecting everything in a base. Quiet is good for that because we'll both have silenced snipers and decimate everyone without being detected.



How can you collect everything in a base if you kill everyone? You gotta Fulton those guys for your soldier collection.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 2, 2015)

StevenC said:


> How can you collect everything in a base if you kill everyone? You gotta Fulton those guys for your soldier collection.



I'm at the point where I'll only save A or B ranked soldiers. The combat ops are my main source of recruitment. Set it and forget it.

Some might say there is a way you're _supposed_ to play the game, but this is how I've been playing. I'm about 18% complete and all my departments are level 20+.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 2, 2015)

That's another great thing about this version of Metal Gear, the gameplay and bigger open maps let you play it in your own style. I've never been able to finish the previous ones because I felt they forced you to be more careful and stealthy. Now I can go in guns a blazing if I want or be more careful and assess the situation. 

I totally just shoot all the bad guys now as I have like 700 soldiers at my base and I only Fulton them if they have high skill levels or Attributes (R&D skills etc.)
Need to steal some more armored vehicles for some of the side combat deployments though.

Even having Quiet on Scout mode sometimes she just starts wiping everyone out, lol might have to put her back in her cell.  

Finished chapter 1, for a split second I felt tricked when they rolled the credits cuz it almost makes you think the game is over. Hah! but that's only half the game.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 6, 2015)

Finally bought the game, and made it about 10% through. I fell in love with D Dog. I pet him constantly, and he's super useful. Then I unlocked Quiet, and she fits my play style like a glove. I'm way more in love with her than I should be. (Especially since she checks all the boxes that generally irritate me about female characters.) I've read enough spoilers to know the butterfly emblem is my friend until the end, but I don't know what happens specifically. I also really like that you're not forced to play as snake. Even more thrilled, as a woman, that I can run around as a female soldier that's pretty much the opposite of Quiet. 

All of that aside, the game is supremely fun. Metal Gear whatever was properly terrifying, the graphics are sexy, and while sneaking can be tedious, its very rewarding and fun. I have most of this week off and intend to play a lot more of it. Hopefully I'll complete it before Fallout 4 drops.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm getting about to the spot where Quiet will leave, so I think I'm going to try and back up my save file so I can experience both outcomes.

Some of these "extreme" "stealth" rehash mission can get tricky and annoying. Very much so when the "Skulls" show up. 

So now in Chapter 2 all your captured soldiers go to the Brig and you have to wait for them to be released? because I have no soldiers to distribute from my "waiting" room. :/


----------



## Pav (Oct 7, 2015)

^ For the most part, any enemy soldiers you extract will end up in the brig for an undetermined amount of time until they're "convinced to join". Just keep extracting people and they'll file in eventually. I think it's just a mechanism to make the higher-leveled enemies take longer to join MB. I've still been filling up my base to the point where people are being kicked out of my waiting room.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah, it's just weird that they change the mechanic half way thru and have the soldiers go to the brig. IMO they probably should have done that from the start. 

1st real complaint, I hate how they rehashed some missions, they don't fit into the storyline. Would have made more sense to have them unlock after you beat the game. Some are a fun challenge, but to be forced to do them to progress the main storyline wasn't the best decision. Had to try various approaches to the Quiet Sniper fight on Extreme. She's like an aimbot in that one.

I dread the pure "stealth" missions, so far I just crawl in to a location and drop bombardments to kill most the enemies off.


----------



## Pav (Oct 8, 2015)

Most of the extreme/total stealth missions can be easily beaten the same way: bring a tank. I struggled badly with Quiet on extreme too, until I found out you can start the mission with armor and just stand there and blast away as she can't touch you. The same goes for Code Talker on extreme, bring an armored vehicle and cruise past the Skulls.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 8, 2015)

mikernaut said:


> Yeah, it's just weird that they change the mechanic half way thru and have the soldiers go to the brig. IMO they probably should have done that from the start.
> 
> 1st real complaint, I hate how they rehashed some missions, they don't fit into the storyline. Would have made more sense to have them unlock after you beat the game. Some are a fun challenge, but to be forced to do them to progress the main storyline wasn't the best decision. Had to try various approaches to the Quiet Sniper fight on Extreme. She's like an aimbot in that one.
> 
> I dread the pure "stealth" missions, so far I just crawl in to a location and drop bombardments to kill most the enemies off.



It's because Konami essentially cancelled the second half of this game. There was supposed to be a Chapter 3, and Chapter 2 was supposed to have more story missions. You shouldn't have to do the remixed levels to advance the story, you can just do some Side Ops and eventually Kaz will say there's new missions. I, for example, beat all the story missions, except 45, before I'd done half of the hard missions.


----------



## Pav (Oct 8, 2015)

So I'm just now getting into FOB infiltrations and I must say, it's a LOT of fun when you get the hang of it! It still needs some serious tweaking though, the odds are skewed far too heavily in favor of the defender.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 8, 2015)

Pav said:


> So I'm just now getting into FOB infiltrations and I must say, it's a LOT of fun when you get the hang of it! It still needs some serious tweaking though, the odds are skewed far too heavily in favor of the defender.



On FOB raids, I take the AMR7 and a S1000 Slug, both silenced, and just annihilate everyone. You get the reward staff either way.

I had a guy actually come and defend his FOB once. He was pointing a pistol at me and laying on the ground so I just blew his face off with the S1000


----------



## Pav (Oct 8, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> On FOB raids, I take the AMR7 and a S1000 Slug, both silenced, and just annihilate everyone. You get the reward staff either way.
> 
> I had a guy actually come and defend his FOB once. He was pointing a pistol at me and laying on the ground so I just blew his face off with the S1000



Damn, are you only hitting lower-level bases so far? My first three FOB tries consisted of spawning in and immediately being surrounded by trip lasers, aerial drones and landmines. During one of them, the guy came in to defend and sniped me with a rocket launcher from two platforms away. It was deflating.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 9, 2015)

Pav said:


> Damn, are you only hitting lower-level bases so far? My first three FOB tries consisted of spawning in and immediately being surrounded by trip lasers, aerial drones and landmines. During one of them, the guy came in to defend and sniped me with a rocket launcher from two platforms away. It was deflating.



I am still a low level myself. I have the flag with 3 stars or whatever.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 10, 2015)

I haven't tried any FOB or MGS Online, still having fun with the campaign and developing more weapons. I did beat the game, loved Quiet's storyline but the Main storyline is quite out there. 

Really sad that we won't be getting anymore MGS from Konami. They could have easily done some awesome DLC or spin off games with "Quiet"

Have to just wait and see what Kojima does next.


----------



## Pav (Oct 11, 2015)

Once you finish chapter 2 and reach the endgame, FOB infiltrations are the fastest way to obtain the massive resources necessary to further develope your FOB (or a nuke). Fuel has always been what I'm hurting for, and by picking the right opponent I can steal 10000-20000 fuel in 10 minutes, then get some sweet new staff in the process.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 19, 2015)

Questions for forum players who have finished the game.

1. If I don't extract any enemy soldiers, with the exception of high value targets that are required for missions, will this hurt me in any way? Reason I'm asking is because I like to finish missions without bothering anyone and/or cause any unneeded collateral damage. Not bothering anyone including, holding enemies at gunpoint, interrogating them, knocking them out/killing them and using the Fulton recovery system. I do understand that interrogating enemies will allow them to give you vital information about the area but I'm a player who searches the whole area with a fine tooth comb, anyways. 

2. Same thing with Fultoning vehicles, gun turrets, containers, etc, etc, etc. Will not extracting these items hurt me in the long run?

I do not have the game yet and probably won't until after February 7 of 2016 but would like to prepare for the game as much as possible. Thanks to anyone/everyone who can answer.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 19, 2015)

Questions for forum players who have finished the game.

1. If I don't extract any enemy soldiers, with the exception of high value targets that are required for missions, will this hurt me in any way? Reason I'm asking is because I like to finish missions without bothering anyone and/or cause any unneeded collateral damage. Not bothering anyone including, holding enemies at gunpoint, interrogating them, knocking them out/killing them and using the Fulton recovery system. I do understand that interrogating enemies will allow them to give you vital information about the area but I'm a player who searches the whole area with a fine tooth comb, anyways. 


More soldiers = higher ranked development teams and combat teams. I mean, you could just go through the game without upgrading anything, but you need to extract skilled soldiers to make better stuff or do FOB infiltrations online. You dont unlock FOB stuff till later in the game though. You can extract everyone in a base and get an S rank if nobody ever sees you.


2. Same thing with Fultoning vehicles, gun turrets, containers, etc, etc, etc. Will not extracting these items hurt me in the long run?


Your FOB soldiers will use these when defending your FOB from other people. They're not totally necessary, but they do help.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 19, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Your FOB soldiers will use these when defending your FOB from other people. They're not totally necessary, but they do help.



Edit: Gotcha. I didn't read the paragraph in detail.

I'm probably not going to mess with the online features so I'm not too worried about online attacks from other players. I am, though, concerned about having adequate weapons when facing sub-bosses and bosses and therefore, probably have to extract enemy soldiers who can build me better weapons. What I'll probably do is extract everyone and everything on the 1st playthrough just to be safe, and then stealth gameplay it on the 2nd playthrough. They say it's a excellent game and excellent games deserve 2nd playthroughs and such.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 19, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Edit: Gotcha. I didn't read the paragraph in detail.
> 
> I'm probably not going to mess with the online features so I'm not too worried about online attacks from other players. I am, though, concerned about having adequate weapons when facing sub-bosses and bosses and therefore, probably have to extract enemy soldiers who can build me better weapons. What I'll probably do is extract everyone and everything on the 1st playthrough just to be safe, and then stealth gameplay it on the 2nd playthrough. They say it's a excellent game and excellent games deserve 2nd playthroughs and such.



You can go back and play the missions again. And there is also free roam.


----------



## Pav (Oct 20, 2015)

You're going to have an extremely tough time reaching higher-level equipment with no online play. No FOB essentially cuts your personnel cap in half. I'm trying to get the platinum trophy and there would be no way in hell I could pull it all off without things like stealth camo and the infinity bandana.


----------



## philkilla (Oct 22, 2015)

You want to extract the highest ranked soldiers you can. I started out only grabbing A+, then A++, and now I'll only grab someone if they're S ranked.

I've been playing offline recently too because I don't have Internet and I've had to release many A++ guys to make room so I could get R&D up to 71 and what not.


----------



## Pav (Oct 22, 2015)

Is anyone else here going for 100% completion? I'm down to the very last step, completing all mission tasks. But even with the rank-restricting "cheat" equipment, some of these are tough. I have no idea how to extract all 14 vehicles without Quiet taking any damage in A Quiet Exit.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 23, 2015)

I probably can't get 100% because I went back to a previous save file to prevent a certain event after playing it and seeing what happens. (trying not to spoil anything)

Besides some of those missions I think would make me wanna spike my controller trying to get an S ranking. There was one Tank in the mission you mentioned Pav that just kept wrecking me. It was a intense mission but yeah, I had to do it a few times over.

I'm still just free roaming and doing side quests, raising up my base team levels and eventually develop all the guns and gear.

Went back and maxxed out DDog and the Horse since I didn't use them much. Now it's on to the robot.

Also "spoiler heavy" if you haven't seen the chapter 3 concept art/cutscene it shows and explains some events much better. Shame it was all cut out. I felt without this content Quiet's story line felt more like the "main" one to me and more fulfilling. 

linky- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B4JIHh5Jqk


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 23, 2015)

Pav said:


> I have no idea how to extract all 14 vehicles without Quiet taking any damage in A Quiet Exit.



I have the official strategy guide book for this game and was curious about this mission and had to look it up. Apparently, this mission is a huge pain in the ass according to player comments on Youtube videos. Anyways, in the strategy guide book, the mission is 2 pages long and gives, "some details" on how to extract the 14 vehicles without Quiet taking any damage. From the book:

"If you want to extract all vehicles and simultaneously ensure that Quiet isn't unjured, don't be scared to go to vehicles positioned at the very edge of the mission area when you have the opportunity to do so. The warning and visual effect might cause you to pause, but there's usually a sufficient margin for you to extract the vehicle before heading back to the center of the area."

Other tips from the book. "Upgraded Battle Dress uniform to able to withstand more damage; the Mobility 3 upgrades for the prosthetic arm (or the Raiden uniform) to sprint faster; the Wormhole Fulton upgrade to extract tanks without having to worry about balloons beings popped." 

I would scan the 2 pages from the book regarding this mission because of the amount of text and pictures but unfortunately, I don't have a scanner.

Take note that I, myself don't have the game so I am unable to play/test this playthrough. Also, strategy guide books, commonly, only give players just the "basic/general theory" on how to complete missions and will sometimes leave out details that would otherwise might help. I was reading a lot of the comments on Youtube videos on how to make sure Quiet doesn't take any damage and some guys say to "make her stand down" so she doesn't shoot anyone/anything and therefore, enemies won't fire back her. Other people were saying call in a sandstorm to make the vehicles harder to see you and such.

Anyways, good luck in the mission and tells us if you are able to extract the 14 vehicles without Quiet taking any damage.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 10, 2015)

They patched it!!!



Spoiler



With the most recent update, you can get Quiet back by playing Mission 11 seven times. Then it'll become [Reunion]Cloaked in Silence, and you can get Quiet back, plus all the researched gear.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 19, 2016)

Metal Gear Online is finally out today! If anyone wants to play, add me on Steam @ SchwiftyJoe


----------



## TGOD (Jan 19, 2016)

Still haven't even played this game. Feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 12, 2016)




----------

